# Battlefield 1943



## mwgdrwg (Jul 14, 2009)

This is out on the 360 and PS3 and it's fucking brilliant fun!

That is all.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 14, 2009)

Pah...it will never be like the glory days of 1942. That game made me wet my pants with excitement. I have heard '43 is like an open beta test in terms of glitches and its not out on the PC until September :/


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have seen adverts for it when I play Battlefield2. It looks pretty good! But really just a remake of BF1942.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 14, 2009)

But BF1942 and BF Vietnam were always the best in the series.

Bring on the remakes - fine with me!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2009)

The Groke said:


> But BF1942 and BF Vietnam were always the best in the series.
> 
> Bring on the remakes - fine with me!



Battlefield Vietnam!

I was playing that not so long ago!


----------



## The Groke (Jul 14, 2009)

Are there still servers around then?

My mate and I had a blast with that game, the two of us tearing around in jeeps to the sound of Jefferson Airplane...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Are there still servers around then?
> 
> My mate and I had a blast with that game, the two of us tearing around in jeeps to the sound of Jefferson Airplane...



Yep! Still loads of people playing it. 

The addition of music to vehicles was pretty inspired. It didn't help playing the game much, but it made it a lot more cool. 

Flying over firefight with Flight of the Valkyrie's on...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2009)

I was trying to resist playing BF2 during the day but I might have to go for a quick game or two now.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 14, 2009)

It is just a remake, but it plays so well, look damn good, and is so much _fun_.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 14, 2009)

The Groke said:


> BF Vietnam







Dillinger4 said:


> Battlefield Vietnam!





You two are crazy. Vietnam was terrible compared to '42! Did any of you play the Desert Combat mod for '42?

BF2 was good. I liked the squad & commander ideas. When it worked it worked really well!


----------



## elbows (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll get this as I loved the early BF games so much. The soundtrack to vietnam really helped make that game special.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> You two are crazy. Vietnam was terrible compared to '42! Did any of you play the Desert Combat mod for '42?
> 
> BF2 was good. I liked the squad & commander ideas. When it worked it worked really well!



I have played loads of online shooter games, from casual to clanplay, and Battlefield2 is by FAR the best game I have ever played. 

However, it can be a bit rubbish when there is no proper teamwork. It only works when players play together.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 14, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I have played loads of online shooter games, from casual to clanplay, and Battlefield2 is by FAR the best game I have ever played.
> 
> However, it can be a bit rubbish when there is no proper teamwork. It only works when players play together.



I was lucky to be in a clan when BF2 came out. When we made the switch it was amazing, we could kick the shit out of public servers no problem. Nothing like the sight of 2 full squads flanking a CP with the support of an AH-1 gunship with a f-35 Lightning circling above to take care of any pesky tanks hiding in the hills


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2009)

D/led the demo but can never get onto to play... Gonna try again tonight used to love 1942!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> This is out on the 360 and PS3 and it's fucking brilliant fun!
> 
> That is all.



Hey invite me to a game next time you seem me online!


----------



## digitell (Jul 14, 2009)

I downloaded the demo last week for the xbox360 and I still haven't managed to connect to an EA server. I want to get the full game but the connection problems have really put me off. I thought the desert combat mod for bf1942 was amazing and still play it now and then.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2009)

Just got on, run about like a mad person, blew up a tank, road across the hill, killed two enemies by hit and run, leapt out and grabbed a flag! Logged off then bought the game, been playing for about an hour, great fun! The planes are fuckery to fly though but nothing new there...oh yeah no probs connected at all tonight.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 14, 2009)

It is quite fun, though very glitchy and full of the usual online mute wankers who don't know how to work together.

Blowing up stuff with demo charges is much fun as is shooting some cunt in the head from half a mile away. The rifleman's rifle is a waste of time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2009)

I noticed a distinct lack of voice communication too, might be an idea to see if we can get a few urbanites on together sometime?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 16, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hey invite me to a game next time you seem me online!



Will do. I'll send you a friend request, think I deleted you when I was cleaning up my list recently.


----------



## loud 1 (Jul 17, 2009)

ive been playing it on the ps3,its rather good,but with all console games theirs absolutly no team play,and everyone is out for themselves.

altho one good bit i adopted from bf2 is wacking C4 to vehicles and waiting for the enemy to climb in..

gonna have a proper play after work.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 17, 2009)

Played the other night and got some good team work going. Was in a four man squad (two guys from Newcastle and an American which made for some funny moments accent wise), the others stopped and waited for each, took up positions covering while one went and flagged, jumped into a jeep together etc. Was very cool and much the way I remember 1942 on the PC being...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 17, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> This is out on the 360 and PS3 and it's fucking brilliant fun!
> 
> That is all.



BF2 was good when it  came out, but was eclipsed by other games. I'll have to check out this 1943.


----------



## loud 1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> BF2 was good when it  came out, but was eclipsed by other games. I'll have to check out this 1943.



i havent returned to bf2 for ages.

its still a seriously strong game,it handles so well,the maps are not overcrowded,i get the feeling on bf1943 that the maps are cluttered.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2009)

My experience on the 360 is the maps aren't cluttered...about to log on for a bit if anyone's about?


----------

